

Hacker group vows 'cyberwar' on US government, business  - DevX101
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41972190/ns/technology_and_science-security/

======
theoj
They can safely keep on hacking as long as they don't screw up in a major way.
If the lives of regular folks are affected by their hacking, public opinion
will turn around pretty quickly.

------
shii
It's funny reading about these tools who give their real names and try to
masquerade under the banner of Anon being this Great Scary Band of White
Knights. The media that gobbles it all up is almost as funny.

The fact that Anon and Anon culture is primarily based upon trolling, porn,
and sources of lulz has seemed to escape most peoples' minds.

The predictable coming wave on reedit and here on HN of people trying to show
how on-the-level and hip they are by being able to rehash the same old
"definitions" and sinister descriptions of the almost-mythical now Anon is
also amusing. When the dust settles, the amount of damage caused by this
seemingly endless wave of cancer ever since the days of Chanology that has
picked up again now as all this newfaggotry has decided to come fight for some
championing cause led by some awesome 1337 people they heard of from CNN can
only be estimated as being somewhat worse than ED.

~~~
hollerith
What is ED? Erectile dysfunction?

~~~
rdl
Yes. Also, Encyclopedia Dramatica
(<http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Main_Page>) which is basically a wiki
about trolls and trolling.

~~~
hollerith
Thanks.

------
anigbrowl
I am taking this totally seriously.

------
chopsueyar
Anonymous will take down all US based SCADA devices using Stuxnet?

